# Bug: Spieler nicht gefunden



## Silveronair23 (6. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich mir das Charakterfenster anzeigen lasse wo man die Rüstung sieht und ich dann oben in der mitte auf den Charakternamen klicke,
erscheint folgende fehlermeldung:

_Es wurde kein Spieler mit diesem Namen gefunden! _

Dabei spielt es keine rolle ob ich meine eigenen Chars oder derer anderer anklicke.
Eventuell sei noch zu erwähnen, das ich dabei nicht auf der Homepage eingeloggt bin.


----------



## B3N (6. Februar 2005)

*fixed*

Danke für den Hinweis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silveronair23 (18. Februar 2005)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis, der von mir oben schonmal erwähnte Bug ist wieder vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## B3N (21. Februar 2005)

narf *g*


----------

